# Need a good dip for DEEP FRIED PICKLES!!!



## KevInAlaska

Hello everyone and thank you so very much for reading this post.

I was given the suggestion of trying an online forum for help.  I have a fairbooth here in Fairbanks, Alaska and was really hoping I could get a recipe for a dipping sauce for Deep Fried Pickles.  

I have been looking and trying a number of recipes and have not found anything of much worth.  I had these Deep Fried Pickles once as little thick slices that are battered and came with a really awesome sauce that was of a creamy nature with little pits of Dill in it.  I can't remember much more then that because it was 3,000 miles away and 6 or so years ago.  

I dont need the exact sauce but I would love go have something a little more interesting then Ranch.  

Any suggestions on what might taste good with the pickle flavor and/or do you know any recipes that I can try or adapt to my needs? 

Well anyhow thank you SOOO much for at least taking the time to read this post.

Sincerely,

Kevin in Alaska...


----------



## Katie H

Hey, Kev.  Welcome to DC.  You have the same nice name as one of my brothers.

Deep-fried pickles, eh?  We have those here where I live.  I was going to suggest ranch, but you said "nope," but you might think about a salsa-type dip.  That might be good.  Or a mustard-based dip?  Good luck.  You'll probably get more answers.

Don't be a stranger.  Stick around.  We have lots to offer.


----------



## Alix

Hey Kevin, do you have Uncle Dan's California dill dip mix there? I would use a bit of that in some sour cream, mayo mix. I think I'd also add some chopped pickle to that.


----------



## KevInAlaska

Wow!!  2 posts in just a couple of minutes... You all are so kind.  I think I might really like this website.  

Well Ranch is not out, I just like having more then one choice and something with a little more pizzaz (spelling?).



> Hey Kevin, do you have Uncle Dan's California dill dip mix there? I would use a bit of that in some sour cream, mayo mix. I think I'd also add some chopped pickle to that.


I actually think we do have that up here.  I think I will get some of that and try it out ASAP.  But if you have anymore suggestions then I am still good for accepting them.  heh

Well I will come back later and see what other posts come.  Maybe make a trip to the local Fred Meyer food store.  

Sincerely,

Kevin in Alaska


----------



## kitchenelf

I have a recipe for a homemade ranch that is really nice - let me know if you want it.  I like it because of the chives - it's very fresh tasting.

You could also play with a sauce of sour cream and horseradish - maybe light on the horseradish for the general population and add some dill and even some pickle juice (and some milk to thin it out a bit).

I like fried pickle spears versus slices the best, but that's just me!

If I can think of anything else I'll post.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Your customers will make the final decision for you. I'll wager a Ranch type dressing with Cayenne pepper added will be the most popular!


----------



## KevInAlaska

OMG!! a ranch recipe that is not half milk and half mayo with a packet?!  Is that even possible!  I would LOVE that if you have one.  Is it zesty like hidden valley perchance.  Not my fav ranch but I do like the zest!  

But please no rush and don't go out of the way for me.  okay.. go out of the way for me! heh..

thanks for the offer.  

I have also written down your suggestions for the dip.  I can't wait to get more and try them all out.... 

best wishes.

Sincerely,

Kevin in Alaska

Cheers!!


----------



## *amy*

Welcome to DC, Kev.  

Those pickles are screaming for *MUSTARD*!  How about either a spicy mustard or honey dijon mustard dipping sauce? You could serve two different sauces in little paper dipping cups -- the spicy mustard dipping sauce and the red sweet dipping sauce, similar to what you find in Chinese restaurants. Or - Tzatziki sauce.

Tzatziki

Just a few thoughts.


----------



## GB

I am thinking some sort of yogurt dip with dill as well as garlic and onion powder maybe.


----------



## GrillingFool

so should I start a new thread for fried pickle recipes? 

When I do them it is generally when I cook gizzards, because
that is about the limit of my "deep fat" frying. (Fear of Frying.)

And those I like with blue cheese. I take some bleu cheese dressing and
add either some cayenne (or Frank's Red Hot sauce, if I am dining alone). The hot sauce in the bleu cheese dressing is not very visually appealing,
so I otherwise like a spice kicker. 
Now I want some fried pickles. Mt. Olive Zesty Dill.


----------



## KevInAlaska

Nice list.  I like the ideas.  So tomorrow when I get a chance I am off to to try them.  I love sauces, to me a good sauce can turn almost anything that tastes bad into something you can eat and enjoy.  Just IMO but I didn't say anything I did say 'almost anything'.

Nice to see such a friendly group of people on here.  I am a bit chatty at times so please bare with me.  

Well I am off like a wild herd of turtles for now.  be back tomorrow morning to see whats been cooking on this thread. 

thank you again everyone!  

Sincerely,
Kevin in Alaska


----------



## kitchenelf

I have my recipe at home and will "shoot" that to you tonight.

Hey Kev - your cat needs a groomer


----------



## carolelaine

My son makes deep fried pickles all the time.  We like them with a dip made from sour cream, dill, pureed cucumber and vinegar and a spoon of ranch dip doesn't hurt.


----------



## carolelaine

I love the cat.


----------



## KevInAlaska

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I have my recipe at home and will "shoot" that to you tonight.
> 
> Hey Kev - your cat needs a groomer



     Don't go to far out of the way for me seriously.  When you have the time to get the ranch recipe that you dont have other life things naggy at you.  I do appreciate it all the same.  

Sincerly,

Kevin in Alaska  

PS.  I have tried to get my cat groomed but being that the cat is a black belt in about all modern forms of martial arts  does me little good getting him in the car for the trip there in the first place.


----------



## KevInAlaska

carolelaine said:
			
		

> My son makes deep fried pickles all the time.  We like them with a dip made from sour cream, dill, pureed cucumber and vinegar and a spoon of ranch dip doesn't hurt.



R E A L L Y ?! ?! ?! 

I think I will have to try around some of that recipe some myself.  Didn't make it to the Market yet for some supplies but once my 15 year old gets back from camp tomorrow I think I will venture out and get her to baby sit for an hour so that I might acquire some of these ingredents I have been writting down from this forum thread.  

Thanks again everyone!  

Sincerely,

Kevin Alaska

PS I like my cat too!


----------



## kitchenelf

This ranch dressing can certainly be made with fresh herbs but they tend to contain more water so the dried prevents it from getting watery after a couple days.

3/4 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup sour cream
1/4 cup buttermilk
2 TBS fresh lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon dried chives
1/2 teaspoon dried parsley
1/2 teaspoon dried dill weed
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon onion powder
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper

These ingredients are approximate.  Garlic granules/onion granules can be used instead of the powder - adjust seasonings to your taste.  Once made this needs to chill for a couple hours - it really helps for the flavors to blend.

If it's too thick add more buttermilk; if it's too thin adjust with more sour cream or mayo or both.

It's a recipe - it's meant to be played with and changed


----------



## KevInAlaska

SWEET!!! thank you soooo much for the very kind awesome friendly generous sweet time you gave me on giving that recipe.   My printer is printing as I type.  

I love ranch and I hate the purchased kinds most of the time. I can't stand that so much oil is used in Mayo.  Here is a trick.  Found this one out with a cold winter here... heh.. that was redundant.  cold winter here..  its always cold in the winter. 

Buy a small little jar of Mayo and freeze it then thaw it and do it once and maybe twice.  You will see just how much oil is in those thigns. =/ but store purchased ranch is mayo and oil well.. hidden valley kind.  ahhh.. but they used a word like "valley" it has to be good for me!  Doesn't it?!

Sincerely,

Kevin in Alaska


----------



## Barb L.

carolelaine said:
			
		

> My son makes deep fried pickles all the time.  We like them with a dip made from sour cream, dill, pureed cucumber and vinegar and a spoon of ranch dip doesn't hurt.



This sounds like my kinda dip - thanks for posting !


----------



## SurfThis

I think they're really good with A-1 sauce


----------



## KevInAlaska

OH GOD!!! I lOVE A1 Sauce!!!  I should try that.  I could practicly drink the stuff.. if it were not for the high salt content.

thank you for the tip! 

Sincerely,

Kevin in Alaska


----------



## KevInAlaska

AND THE WINNER DIP IS, RANCH!!!

    The pickles I am using this year are prebattered and frozen and are really pretty good.  They are by McCain foods and can be found at Brew City®.

     They have a small spicy kick to them and with that in the flavor of the pickles, I really liked the ranch the best. 

     At first I was hoping for something more exotic then ranch to sell with the pickles but really this time its just common sense to use it.  It has a cooling flavor to counter the spice.  Kind of like deep fried zucchini but with a more zesty approach.

     Well thank you EVERYONE for your 'WONDERFUL' help and ideas.  

Best wishes everyone,

Kevin in Alaska


----------



## Barb L.

That would have been my choice to.  Good luck, and let us know how they go. !


----------



## Caine

I'd just whip together some Crisco and the leftover pickle juice in my Kitchen-Aid and let them dip into that.


----------



## QSis

Caine said:
			
		

> I'd just whip together some Crisco and the leftover pickle juice in my Kitchen-Aid and let them dip into that.


 
Hmmm, having a tough time wrapping my brain around that one, Caine. 

Lee


----------



## Barb L.

QSis said:
			
		

> Hmmm, having a tough time wrapping my brain around that one, Caine.
> 
> Lee



I with ya Caine on this one !


----------



## KevInAlaska

Barb L. said:
			
		

> I with ya Caine on this one !


I try to stay away from crisco actually.

Barb, did you mean you supported Caines idea or where against it?

Sorry was thinking against it because it sounds kind of bland besides the pickle juice, not to mention it sounds a bit unhealthy IMHO.

Sincerely,

Kevin in Alaska


----------

